# 2009/2010 ne usa



## svh19044 (Oct 19, 2010)

It was a good winter, not normal for Philadelphia PA suburbs, but I enjoyed it....


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE!! How do you like the JCB?


----------



## svh19044 (Oct 19, 2010)

GMCHD plower;1092755 said:


> NICE!! How do you like the JCB?


I love everything about it, but working around chemical towers and scraping against buildings, the view was the selling point. Getting in and out through the door while watching the other cat operator slip and fall on top of the icy bucket is also pretty amusing.

This season will be it's 4th season, so it's still pretty new.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Visibility out of the right side must suck though when the arms down?


----------



## svh19044 (Oct 19, 2010)

GMCHD plower;1092766 said:


> Visibility out of the right side must suck though when the arms down?


The arm sits lower than any other skid steer out there when it's down. Some people complain about visibility because as they are traveling with a load and the arm half up, it blocks the view out of the right. Every skid steer I have been in has been worse though, so I don't know how that reasoning is justified.

You can see the curvature in the arm that makes it sit flush against the body, well below line of sight out the right side.


----------

